# My own public profile?



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm sure I should know this, but what do I click to view my own public profile? The only way I have found is to left click on my name where i have posted in a thread. Then, there is a box that gives options like, "View public profile" and "view more posts by..."

Isn't there a way to go to this without that? Sometimes I can't easily find one of my own posts. Thanks.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Click on Quick Links above and then click on Your Profile in the drop down menu.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I do this too, I'm technologically challenged😟


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

soccermom2three said:


> Click on Quick Links above and then click on Your Profile in the drop down menu.


I knew it was simple as pie. Thanks, soccermom2three!!!!


----------

